# north beach



## the young king (Oct 23, 2006)

Went out yesterday on my buddys boat. He has a 30ft Parker, as we were putting the boat in the water these 2 guys had just came in with a 46" and a 39" rockfish. So they told us just go a mile south until u hit 35ft and start trolling. So when we got out there my boy uses a 8 rod spead, 10mins later the rod started singing, a 37"
rockfish was in the box. Then we didnt get a bite for at least a hour then it happen 3 rods started singing 36",40",41" so we called it a day


----------



## NoVaCaster (Mar 1, 2007)

Nice to get some huh!
Good report............


----------

